# Kings Survivor 09-10



## Tyreke

Nice idea by KnickKiller from the Pacers forum. 

Lets see which Kings' player is the Official *S*uper *F*ly *D*eluxe *F*an *F*avorite of the *B*BF *K*ings *F*orum. 
(SFDFFBKF-award)



Knick_Killer31 said:


> Heres your chance to show...which Pacers you love..and which Pacers you hate. This will show who is the Pacers board favorite Pacer. Rules are different then my other survivors..Each Pacer will start out with 10 points. Each Post you are allowed to minus one point (-1) and add one point (+1) to one player for each. Ex. Jermaine Oneal
> (11)+1 thats how you'd right it and the same way for subtracting one point. You HAVE TO subract one point and add one point from one player. If a player gets down to Zero they are eliminated and we keep going until there is one final pacer standing. You just copy and paste the whole roster from the previous post and put who you minus and added to.


Of course you're not allowed to vote twice in a row. 

*And here are the candidates for SFDFFBKF Award:*

Tyreke Evans (10) 
Beno Udrih (10)
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
Kevin Martin (10)
Francisco Garcia (10)
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi (10)
Jason Thompson (10)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (10)
Spencer Hawes (10)
Sean May (10)


----------



## Tyreke

here we go..

Tyreke Evans (10) 
Beno Udrih (9) -
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
Kevin Martin (10)
Francisco Garcia (10)
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi (10)
Jason Thompson (11) +
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (10)
Spencer Hawes (10)
Sean May (10)


----------



## Cris

Tyreke Evans (11)*+*
Beno Udrih (9) 
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
Kevin Martin (10)
Francisco Garcia (10)
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi (10)
Jason Thompson (11) 
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (10)
Spencer Hawes (10)
Sean May (9) *-*


----------



## Blue

Tyreke Evans (11)
Beno Udrih (9) 
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
Kevin Martin (10)
Francisco Garcia (11) *+*
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (11) 
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (9) *-*
Spencer Hawes (10)
Sean May (9)


----------



## Cris

Tyreke Evans (11)
Beno Udrih (9) 
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
Kevin Martin (11) *+*
Francisco Garcia (11) 
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (11) 
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (9)
Spencer Hawes (10)
Sean May (8) *-*


----------



## Blue

Tyreke Evans (11)
Beno Udrih (9) 
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
Kevin Martin (11)
Francisco Garcia (11) 
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12) *+*
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (9)
Spencer Hawes (10)
Sean May (7) *-*


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (11)
Beno Udrih (9) 
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
Kevin Martin (11)
Francisco Garcia (11) 
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (8) -
Spencer Hawes (11) +
Sean May (7)


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (11)
Beno Udrih (9)
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
*Kevin Martin (12) +1*
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (8) 
Spencer Hawes (11) 
*Sean May (6) -1*


----------



## Tyreke

*Tyreke Evans (12) +1*
Beno Udrih (9)
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
Kevin Martin (12)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
*Kenny Thomas (7) -1*
Spencer Hawes (11) 
Sean May (6)


----------



## Kidd

Tyreke Evans (12)
Beno Udrih (9)
*Sergio Rodriguez (11) +1*
Kevin Martin (12)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
*Kenny Thomas (6) -1*
Spencer Hawes (11)
Sean May (6)


----------



## BlakeJesus

Tyreke Evans (13) +1
Beno Udrih (9)
Sergio Rodriguez (11) 
Kevin Martin (12)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (10)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (6) 
Spencer Hawes (11)
Sean May (5) -1 (I wish I could subtract more)


----------



## King Joseus

Tyreke Evans (13)
Beno Udrih (9)
Sergio Rodriguez (11)
Kevin Martin (12)
Francisco Garcia (11)
*Andres Nochioni (11) +1*
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (6) 
Spencer Hawes (11)
*Sean May (4) -1*


----------



## Kidd

Tyreke Evans (13)
Beno Udrih (9)
Sergio Rodriguez (12) +1
Kevin Martin (12)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (11)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (5) -1
Spencer Hawes (11)
Sean May (4)

What's wrong with Sean May? Kenny Thomas is a thousand times worse.


----------



## RollWithEm

Tyreke Evans (13)
Beno Udrih (8) -1
Sergio Rodriguez (12) 
Kevin Martin (13) +1
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (11)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (5) 
Spencer Hawes (11)
Sean May (4)


----------



## Blue

Tyreke Evans (13)
Beno Udrih (8) 
Sergio Rodriguez (12) 
*Kevin Martin (14) +1*
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (11)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
*Kenny Thomas (4) -1* 
Spencer Hawes (11)
Sean May (4)


----------



## roux

*Tyreke Evans (14)*+1
Beno Udrih (8) 
Sergio Rodriguez (12) 
Kevin Martin (14) 
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (11)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
*Kenny Thomas (3) *-1
Spencer Hawes (11)
Sean May (4)


----------



## Porn Player

Tyreke Evans (14)
Beno Udrih (8) 
Sergio Rodriguez (12) 
Kevin Martin (14) 
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (11)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (12)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (3)
Spencer Hawes (12) +1
Sean May (3) -1


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (14)
*Beno Udrih (7) -1*
Sergio Rodriguez (12)
Kevin Martin (14)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (11)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
*Jason Thompson (13) +1*
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (3)
Spencer Hawes (12) 
Sean May (3)


----------



## RollWithEm

Tyreke Evans (14)
*Beno Udrih (6) -1*
Sergio Rodriguez (12)
Kevin Martin (14)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nochioni (11)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
*Jason Thompson (14) +1*
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (3)
Spencer Hawes (12)
Sean May (3)


----------



## King Joseus

Tyreke Evans (14)
Beno Udrih (6)
Sergio Rodriguez (12)
Kevin Martin (14)
Francisco Garcia (11)
*Andres Nocioni (12) +1*
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (14)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (3)
Spencer Hawes (12)
*Sean May (2) -1*


----------



## RollWithEm

Tyreke Evans (14)
*Beno Udrih (5) -1*
Sergio Rodriguez (12)
Kevin Martin (14)
Francisco Garcia (11)
*Andres Nocioni (13) +1*
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (14)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (3)
Spencer Hawes (12)
Sean May (2)


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (14)
*Beno Udrih (4) -1*
Sergio Rodriguez (12)
Kevin Martin (14)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nocioni (13)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
*Jason Thompson (15) +1*
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (3)
Spencer Hawes (12)
Sean May (2)


----------



## Luke

*Tyreke Evans *(15) +1
Beno Udrih (4) -1
Sergio Rodriguez (12)
Kevin Martin (14)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nocioni (13)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (15)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (3)
Spencer Hawes (12)
*Sean May (1)* -1


----------



## Porn Player

*Tyreke Evans (14) -1*
Beno Udrih (4) 
*Sergio Rodriguez (13) +1*
Kevin Martin (14)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nocioni (13)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (15)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (3)
Spencer Hawes (12)
Sean May (1)


----------



## Luke

Tyreke Evans (14) -1
*Beno Udrih (3) * -1
Sergio Rodriguez (13) +1
Kevin Martin (14)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nocioni (13)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
*Jason Thompson (16) +1*
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (3)
Spencer Hawes (12)
Sean May (1)


----------



## roux

Tyreke Evans (15) +1
Beno Udrih (3) -1
Sergio Rodriguez (13) 
Kevin Martin (14)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nocioni (13)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (16) 
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (2)-1
Spencer Hawes (12)
Sean May (1)


----------



## King Joseus

Tyreke Evans (15)
*Beno Udrih (2) -1*
Sergio Rodriguez (13) 
Kevin Martin (14)
Francisco Garcia (11)
*Andres Nocioni (14) +1*
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (16) 
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (2)
Spencer Hawes (12)
Sean May (1)


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (15)
Beno Udrih (2) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
*Kevin Martin (15) +1*
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nocioni (14) 
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (16)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (2)
Spencer Hawes (12)
*Sean May (0) -1*

Sean May has been eliminated.


----------



## Cris

Tyreke Evans (15)
*Beno Udrih (1) -1* 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (15)
Francisco Garcia (11)
*Andres Nocioni (15)+1 *
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (16)
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (2)
Spencer Hawes (12)


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (15)
Beno Udrih (1)
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (15)
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nocioni (15)
Donte Greene (10)
Omri Casspi(10)
*Jason Thompson (17) +1*
Jon Brockman (10)
*Kenny Thomas (1) -1*
Spencer Hawes (12


----------



## Blue

Tyreke Evans (15)
Beno Udrih (1)
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (15)
*Francisco Garcia (12) +1*
Andres Nocioni (15)
*Donte Greene (9) -1*
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (17) +1
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (1) -1
Spencer Hawes (12)


----------



## RollWithEm

Tyreke Evans (15)
*Beno Udrih (0) -1*
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
*Kevin Martin (16) +1*
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (15)
Donte Greene (9) 
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (17) 
Jon Brockman (10)
Kenny Thomas (1) 
Spencer Hawes (12)

I'll be the one to but poor Beno out of his misery.


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (15)
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (16)
Francisco Garcia (12) 
*Andres Nocioni (16) +1*
Donte Greene (9) 
Omri Casspi(10)
Jason Thompson (17) 
Jon Brockman (10)
*Kenny Thomas (0) -1*
Spencer Hawes (12)

Kenny is gone!


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (15)
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
*Kevin Martin (17) +1*
Francisco Garcia (12)
Andres Nocioni (16) 
Donte Greene (9)
*Omri Casspi (9) -1*
Jason Thompson (17)
Jon Brockman (10)
Spencer Hawes (12)


----------



## Basel

:bump:


----------



## Luke

Tyreke Evans (16) +1
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (17) 
Francisco Garcia (12)
Andres Nocioni (16) 
Donte Greene (9)
Omri Casspi (9) 
Jason Thompson (17)
Jon Brockman (9) -1
Spencer Hawes (12)


----------



## King Joseus

Tyreke Evans (16) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (17) 
*Francisco Garcia (13) +1*
Andres Nocioni (16) 
*Donte Greene (8) -1* 
Omri Casspi (9) 
Jason Thompson (17)
Jon Brockman (9)
Spencer Hawes (12)


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (16) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
*Kevin Martin (18) +1*
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (16)
Donte Greene (8)
Omri Casspi (9)
Jason Thompson (17)
*Jon Brockman (8) -1*
Spencer Hawes (12)


----------



## RollWithEm

Tyreke Evans (16) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
*Kevin Martin (19) +1*
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (16)
Donte Greene (8)
Omri Casspi (9)
Jason Thompson (17)
*Jon Brockman (7) -1*
Spencer Hawes (12)


----------



## Tyreke

*Tyreke Evans (17) +1*
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (19)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (16)
Donte Greene (8)
*Omri Casspi (8) -1*
Jason Thompson (17)
Jon Brockman (7)
Spencer Hawes (12)


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (17) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (19)
Francisco Garcia (13)
*Andres Nocioni (17) +1*
Donte Greene (8)
Omri Casspi (8) 
Jason Thompson (17)
*Jon Brockman (6) -1*
Spencer Hawes (12)


----------



## RollWithEm

Tyreke Evans (17) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (19)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17) 
*Donte Greene (7) -1*
Omri Casspi (8) 
Jason Thompson (17)
Jon Brockman (6) 
*Spencer Hawes (14) +1*


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (17)
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (19)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
Donte Greene (7) 
Omri Casspi (8)
*Jason Thompson (18) +1*
*Jon Brockman (5) -1*
Spencer Hawes (14)


----------



## Tyreke

*Tyreke Evans (18) +1*
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (19)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
Donte Greene (7) 
*Omri Casspi (7) -1*
Jason Thompson (18)
Jon Brockman (5)
Spencer Hawes (14)


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (18) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (19)
Francisco Garcia (13)
*Andres Nocioni (18) +1*
Donte Greene (7)
Omri Casspi (7) 
Jason Thompson (18)
*Jon Brockman (4)*
Spencer Hawes (14)


----------



## Cris

Tyreke Evans (18) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
*Kevin Martin (20)+1*
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (18) +1
Donte Greene (7)
Omri Casspi (7) 
Jason Thompson (18)
*Jon Brockman (3)-1*
Spencer Hawes (14)


----------



## RollWithEm

Tyreke Evans (18) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (18) 
Donte Greene (7)
Omri Casspi (7) 
*Jason Thompson (19) +1
Jon Brockman (2) -1*
Spencer Hawes (14)


----------



## Luke

Tyreke Evans (18) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (18) 
Donte Greene (7)
Omri Casspi (7) 
Jason Thompson (20) +1
Jon Brockman (1) -1
Spencer Hawes (14)


----------



## Zuca

*Tyreke Evans (19) +1*
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (18) 
*Donte Greene (6) -1*
Omri Casspi (7) 
Jason Thompson (20)
Jon Brockman (1)
Spencer Hawes (14)


----------



## roux

what has john brockman done to warrant so much hate?


----------



## hobojoe

*Tyreke Evans (20) +1*
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
*Andres Nocioni (17) -1*
Donte Greene (6) 
Omri Casspi (7) 
Jason Thompson (20)
Jon Brockman (1)
Spencer Hawes (14)


----------



## Zuca

Tyreke Evans (20) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17) 
*Donte Greene (5) -1*
Omri Casspi (7) 
Jason Thompson (20)
Jon Brockman (1)
*Spencer Hawes (15) +1*


----------



## King Joseus

Tyreke Evans (20) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)*
Andres Nocioni (18) +1
Donte Greene (4) -1*
Omri Casspi (7) 
Jason Thompson (20)
Jon Brockman (1)
Spencer Hawes (15)


----------



## RollWithEm

Tyreke Evans (20) 
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (18) 
*Donte Greene (3) -1*
Omri Casspi (7) 
Jason Thompson (20)
Jon Brockman (1)
*Spencer Hawes (16) +1*

For some reason, it looks like people are trying to keep Brockman around for a little while longer. I'll follow suit, I guess.


----------



## Kidd

Tyreke Evans (20)
*Sergio Rodriguez (14) +1*
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (18)
Donte Greene (3)
Omri Casspi (7)
Jason Thompson (20)
*Jon Brockman (0) -1*
Spencer Hawes (16)


----------



## hobojoe

Tyreke Evans (21) *+1*
Sergio Rodriguez (14)
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17) *-1*
Donte Greene (3)
Omri Casspi (7)
Jason Thompson (20)
Spencer Hawes (16)

Eliminated:
Jon Brockman


----------



## Tyreke

*Tyreke Evans (22) +1
Sergio Rodriguez (13) -1*
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
Donte Greene (3)
Omri Casspi (7)
Jason Thompson (20)
Spencer Hawes (16)


----------



## Zuca

*Tyreke Evans (23) +1 *
Sergio Rodriguez (13)
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
*Donte Greene (2) -1*
Omri Casspi (7)
Jason Thompson (20)
Spencer Hawes (16)


----------



## Tyreke

*Tyreke Evans (24) +1 
Sergio Rodriguez (12) -1*
Kevin Martin (20)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
Donte Greene (2)
Omri Casspi (7)
Jason Thompson (20)
Spencer Hawes (16)


----------



## King Joseus

Tyreke Evans (24)
Sergio Rodriguez (12)*
Kevin Martin (21) +1*
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
*Donte Greene (1) -1*
Omri Casspi (7)
Jason Thompson (20)
Spencer Hawes (16)


----------



## Cris

*Tyreke Evans (25) +1*
Sergio Rodriguez (12)
Kevin Martin (21) 
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
*Donte Greene (0) -1*
Omri Casspi (7)
Jason Thompson (20)
Spencer Hawes (16)

Hasta la vista Donte Greene


----------



## Tyreke

*Tyreke Evans (26) +1
Sergio Rodriguez (11) -1*
Kevin Martin (21) 
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
Omri Casspi (7)
Jason Thompson (20)
Spencer Hawes (16)


----------



## Zuca

Tyreke Evans (26)
Sergio Rodriguez (11)
Kevin Martin (21) 
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
*Omri Casspi (6) -1*
Jason Thompson (20)
*Spencer Hawes (17) +1*


----------



## Luke

Tyreke Evans (27) +1
Sergio Rodriguez (11)
Kevin Martin (21) 
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
Omri Casspi (5) -1
Jason Thompson (20)
Spencer Hawes (17)


----------



## Tyreke

*Tyreke Evans (28) +1
Sergio Rodriguez (10) -1*
Kevin Martin (21) 
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (17)
Omri Casspi (5)
Jason Thompson (20)
Spencer Hawes (17)


----------



## Zuca

Tyreke Evans (28)
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
Kevin Martin (21)
*Francisco Garcia (12) -1*
Andres Nocioni (17)
Omri Casspi (5)
*Jason Thompson (21) +1*
Spencer Hawes (17)


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (28)
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
*Kevin Martin (22) +1*
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (17)
*Omri Casspi (4) -1*
Jason Thompson (21) 
Spencer Hawes (17)


----------



## Porn Player

Tyreke Evans (27) -1
Sergio Rodriguez (11) + 1
Kevin Martin (22) 
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (17)
Omri Casspi (4)
Jason Thompson (21) 
Spencer Hawes (17)


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (27)
Sergio Rodriguez (10) -1
Kevin Martin (22) 
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (17)
Omri Casspi (4)
Jason Thompson (22) +1
Spencer Hawes (17)


----------



## Zuca

Tyreke Evans (27)
Sergio Rodriguez (10)
Kevin Martin (22) 
Francisco Garcia (12) 
*Andres Nocioni (18) +1
Omri Casspi (3) -1*
Jason Thompson (22)
Spencer Hawes (17)


----------



## King Joseus

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (9) -1*
Kevin Martin (22) 
Francisco Garcia (12) 
*Andres Nocioni (19) +1*
Omri Casspi (3)
Jason Thompson (22)
Spencer Hawes (17)


----------



## RollWithEm

Tyreke Evans (27)
Sergio Rodriguez (9) 
Kevin Martin (22) 
Francisco Garcia (12) 
*Andres Nocioni (20) +1
Omri Casspi (2) -1*
Jason Thompson (22)
Spencer Hawes (17)


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (8) -1 
Kevin Martin (23) +1*
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (20)
Omri Casspi (2)
Jason Thompson (22)
Spencer Hawes (17)


----------



## Zuca

Tyreke Evans (27)
Sergio Rodriguez (8)
Kevin Martin (23)
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (20)
*Omri Casspi (1) -1*
Jason Thompson (22)
*Spencer Hawes (18) +1*


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (27)
Sergio Rodriguez (7) -1
Kevin Martin (24) +1
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (20)
Omri Casspi (1)
Jason Thompson (22)
Spencer Hawes (18)


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (27)
Sergio Rodriguez (7) 
Kevin Martin (24) 
Francisco Garcia (12)
Andres Nocioni (20)
*Omri Casspi (0) -1*
Jason Thompson (22)
*Spencer Hawes (19) +1*

Omri Casspi has been eliminated.


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (27)
Sergio Rodriguez (6) -1
Kevin Martin (24) 
Francisco Garcia (13) +1
Andres Nocioni (20)
Jason Thompson (22)
Spencer Hawes (19)


----------



## Cris

Tyreke Evans (27) 
*Sergio Rodriguez (5) -1*
Kevin Martin (24) 
Francisco Garcia (13) 
Andres Nocioni (20)
Jason Thompson (22)
*Spencer Hawes (20)+1*


----------



## Porn Player

*Tyreke Evans (26) -
Sergio Rodriguez (6) +*
Kevin Martin (24)
Francisco Garcia (13)
Andres Nocioni (20)
Jason Thompson (22)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Blue

Tyreke Evans (26)
Sergio Rodriguez (6)
Kevin Martin (24)
Francisco Garcia (13)
*Andres Nocioni (19) -1
Jason Thompson (23) +1*
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## King Joseus

Tyreke Evans (26)
*Sergio Rodriguez (5) -1*
Kevin Martin (24)
Francisco Garcia (13)
*Andres Nocioni (20) +1*
Jason Thompson (23)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Kidd

Tyreke Evans (26)
*Sergio Rodriguez (6) +1*
Kevin Martin (24)
*Francisco Garcia (12) -1*
Andres Nocioni (20)
Jason Thompson (23)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Cris

*Tyreke Evans (27) +1*
Sergio Rodriguez (6)
Kevin Martin (24)
Francisco Garcia (12) 
*Andres Nocioni (19) -1* 
Jason Thompson (23)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Blue

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (5) -1*
Kevin Martin (24)
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (19) 
*Jason Thompson (24) +1*
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (28) +1
Sergio Rodriguez (4) -1
Kevin Martin (24)
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (19) 
Jason Thompson (24)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## RollWithEm

Tyreke Evans (28) 
*Sergio Rodriguez (3) -1*
*Kevin Martin (25) +1*
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (19) 
Jason Thompson (24)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## SheriffKilla

Tyreke Evans (27) -1 
Sergio Rodriguez (3) 
Kevin Martin (26) +1
Francisco Garcia (12) 
Andres Nocioni (19) 
Jason Thompson (24)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (2) -1*
*Kevin Martin (27) +1*
Francisco Garcia (12)
Andres Nocioni (19)
Jason Thompson (24)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Cornholio

Tyreke Evans (27)
Sergio Rodriguez (2)
Kevin Martin (27)
*Francisco Garcia (13) +
Andres Nocioni (18) -*
Jason Thompson (24)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Zuca

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (3) +1
Kevin Martin (26) -1*
Francisco Garcia (13) 
Andres Nocioni (18)
Jason Thompson (24)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Cris

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (2) -1
Kevin Martin (26) 
Francisco Garcia (13) 
Andres Nocioni (19) +1
Jason Thompson (24)
Spencer Hawes (20)*


----------



## SheriffKilla

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (1) -1*
*Kevin Martin (27) +1 *
Francisco Garcia (13) 
Andres Nocioni (19) 
Jason Thompson (24)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Kidd

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (2) +1*
Kevin Martin (27)
*Francisco Garcia (12) -1*
Andres Nocioni (19)
Jason Thompson (24)
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (27)
Sergio Rodriguez (2)
Kevin Martin (27)
Francisco Garcia (12)
Andres Nocioni (18) -1
Jason Thompson (25) +1
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## MARIS61

Tyreke Evans (26)-1
Sergio Rodriguez (3)+1
Kevin Martin (27)
Francisco Garcia (12)
Andres Nocioni (18) 
Jason Thompson (25) 
Spencer Hawes (20)


----------



## BlakeJesus

Tyreke Evans (26)
Sergio Rodriguez (3)
Kevin Martin (27)
Francisco Garcia (12)
Andres Nocioni (17) -1
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (21) +1


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans (26)
*Sergio Rodriguez (2) -1*
*Kevin Martin (28) +1*
Francisco Garcia (12)
Andres Nocioni (17) 
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (21)


----------



## King Joseus

Tyreke Evans (26)
*Sergio Rodriguez (1) -1*
Kevin Martin (28)
Francisco Garcia (12)
*Andres Nocioni (18) +1*
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (21)


----------



## MARIS61

Tyreke Evans (26)
Sergio Rodriguez (2) +1
Kevin Martin (28)
Francisco Garcia (12)
Andres Nocioni (17) -1
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (21)


----------



## Kidd

Tyreke Evans (26)
*Sergio Rodriguez (3) +1*
Kevin Martin (28)
Francisco Garcia (12)
*Andres Nocioni (16) -1*
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (21)


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (26)
*Sergio Rodriguez (2) -1*
*Kevin Martin (29) +1*
Francisco Garcia (12)
Andres Nocioni (16)
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (21)


----------



## Zuca

Tyreke Evans (26)
*Sergio Rodriguez (3) +1*
Kevin Martin (29) 
*Francisco Garcia (11) -1*
Andres Nocioni (16)
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (21)


----------



## Basel

*Tyreke Evans (27) +1
Sergio Rodriguez (2) -1 *
Kevin Martin (29)
Francisco Garcia (11) 
Andres Nocioni (16)
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (21)


----------



## Kidd

Leave Sergio alone.

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (3) +1*
Kevin Martin (29)
*Francisco Garcia (10) -1*
Andres Nocioni (16)
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (21)


----------



## BlakeJesus

Tyreke Evans (27)
Sergio Rodriguez (3)
Kevin Martin (29)
Francisco Garcia (10)
Andres Nocioni (15) -1
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (22) +1


----------



## Tyreke

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (2) -1*
Kevin Martin (29)
*Francisco Garcia (11) +1*
Andres Nocioni (15)
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (22)


----------



## shoop da whoop

Tyreke Evans (27)
*Sergio Rodriguez (1) -1*
*Kevin Martin (30) +1*
Francisco Garcia (11)
Andres Nocioni (15)
Jason Thompson (25)
Spencer Hawes (22)


----------

